

Centrallo – Productivity tool - robertamoll
http://www.centrallo.com

======
robertamoll
Has anyone check this app out? Installed updated material design app for my
Galaxy 4 and I have never seen anything like it. Syncs great with my iPad.
Would be curious to see if you have the same experience.

